# Missing Platy



## j0greene (Sep 9, 2009)

I had a Pictus Catfish and a red wag platy in a 10 gallon tank. The platy was becoming ill so i transfered him to a quarantine tank to help him get better (the water conditions were off and i think he was sufficating.) He started to get better and the water conditions improved so i moved him back to the tank. He was very active in the tank more than before i moved him out. I thought he would be okay, until i woke up the next day and he was missing. I have some decorations that make it hard to see the whole tank from the outside. My theroy is that the Pictus thought i introduced live food and he ate him. Is this normal for a pictus? They were cohabitating prior just fine. If the platy died overnight would the cat eat him? He is a well fed pictus. thanks for the help.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

How big is the catfish?


----------



## j0greene (Sep 9, 2009)

I guess it is about 3-4 inches, maybe five at the absolute most.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Well it could have eaten it you never know.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe your platy is just hiding.... but i wouldn't doubt that the catfish got him.


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Pictus are known for eating anything that can fit in their mouths. It's reccomended not to keep Neon Tetras and fish of that sort with them because they'll get eaten. I wouldn't expect a Platy to get eaten though. Those are generally a decent size. Was yours pretty small?


----------



## j0greene (Sep 9, 2009)

No it wasn't really small. I think what happened is it died and the cat drug it to its favorite hiding place and consumed it. i won't be able to find remains without tearing the tank apart so i ain't gunna worry about it unless ammonia spikes from decaying flesh.


----------



## jchutch (Sep 8, 2009)

My opinion is your platy died overnight and the Pinctus found him and had a late night snack.


----------

